# ISPConfig 3: Mail-Adresse serverweit sperren



## hahni (7. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll die Mail-Adresse "info@news.groupon.de" serverweit sperren. Geht dies mit Bordmitteln von ISPConfig 3 oder sind hier Änderungen an der postfix-Konfiguration nötig? Wenn ja: welche?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2011)

Das geht. Siehe postfix blacklist im msil modul.


----------



## hahni (10. Okt. 2011)

Ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung versucht: How to block some domain in ISPConfig??? [Archive] - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials. Doch das gewünschte Ergebnis ist nicht eingetreten. Ich habe lediglich "news.groupon.de REJECT" und "groupon.de REJECT" pro Zeile hinterlegt. Was läuft falsch?


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2011)

Das ist aber für ispconfig 2, solltest Du irghend was in der main.cf wie dort beschrieben gemacht haben, dann solltest Du es wider rückgängig machen. ISPConfig 3 hat das eingebaut, daher kannst Du das dann direkt über die blacklist in ispconfig einstellen.


----------



## hahni (18. Okt. 2011)

Ich würde es gerne rückgängig machen. Doch ich kann die Blacklist-Einstellungen in ISPConfig3 (welche serverweit Adressen sperren) nicht finden.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2011)

> Doch ich kann die Blacklist-Einstellungen in ISPConfig3 (welche serverweit Adressen sperren) nicht finden.


Mail > Global filters > Postfix Blacklist


----------



## thommy (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Till,

kann ich auf diesem Wege auch ganze Domains aussperren? Auf meinem Privatserver will ich einfach keinen Spam von den Domains "fdp.de", "spd.de" und "cdu.de" sehen... leider sind die alle lernresistent... 

Grüße


----------



## thommy (27. Mai 2014)

Zitat von thommy:


> Hallo Till,
> 
> kann ich auf diesem Wege auch ganze Domains aussperren? Auf meinem Privatserver will ich einfach keinen Spam von den Domains "fdp.de", "spd.de" und "cdu.de" sehen... leider sind die alle lernresistent...
> 
> Grüße


nach einigem rumprobieren hier jetzt die lösung:

ISPConfig > Mail > Postfix Blacklist > Add: "user@domain.tld" Type: "Sender" oder um ganze Domains auszusperren "domain.tld", Type: "Sender"

Viele Späße


----------



## w3bservice (17. Nov. 2014)

und diesen Eintrag in die main.cf und du sperrst auch noch den unbefugten Mailversand

reject_unauth_destination = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf


----------

